# dumb pedal question



## rideahiggins (Mar 19, 2014)

On old Schwinn waffle pedals. How do you get the nuts off of the pedal block bolts? Some just spin with the bolt and I haven't figured out a good way to hold the bolt from spinning. Some I'm just trying to tighten up so the don't wiggle and flex.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2014)

A drop of penetrating oil on the nut/rod helps, and I've had success pushing the head of the rod against a thick piece of ~softish rubber while turning the nut. 
Acts kinda like one of those things that helps take tops off jars.


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2014)

alw said:


> A drop of penetrating oil on the nut/rod helps, and I've had success pushing the head of the rod against a thick piece of ~softish rubber while turning the nut.
> Acts kinda like one of those things that helps take tops off jars.




This question and your answer came along at the perfect time. Thanks!
No excuse for bad design though, especially from a company that knew better!


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for your editorial Mr.Marko.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> This question and your answer came along at the perfect time. Thanks!
> No excuse for bad design though, especially from a company that knew better!




I agree, some dumb things schwinn did, we're these the German made block pedals?


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you like that. Speak of bad design...and one shows up. Hi Vince.


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2014)

Good Morning Mr.Marko.Your up early. I thought you got dumber as the day went on but I see you wake up that way.


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2014)

Nope, I'm "dumb from dawn to dusk"...and beyond. Just like those Schwinn pedal bolts.


----------

